# kernel 2.6 and Alsa

## psyche

I have just compiled kernel 2.6 with alsa support following a mini how-to on this forum. But I get a BUNCH of errors when booting the kernel(I would like to pust them, but I don't know where there kernel log is)

I had this working in 2.4 easily, but on 2.6 its no-go.

Could anyone tell me how to find the  kernel log, so I can post the errors?

----------

## -YoShi-

Try to post your dmesg init, remember that alsa on kernel 2.6 is included, and it charge your sound card modules automatically at boot time, you should not add sound card modules on 

/etc/moudules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 folder

----------

## Bornio

Use "dmesg" after boot.

As root, after boot, type:

dmesg > log

and that will put all the mesgs into a filename cald log, which you can change to whatever.

post that here.

also, did you select the correct alsa driver?

----------

## psyche

Here is the dmesg, but it doesn't show all the module errors I get...

My sound card is a via8235

I just emerges alsa-driver as is, not including my sound card, because it complains that it cant find it. This was what I did on 2.4 and it still worked. The via8235 is also on the alsa card list.

```

Linux version 2.6.0 (root@psyche) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #3 Thu Jan 8 22:28:27 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d8000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fa970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 INTL 0x02002024) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1795.729 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514740k/524224k available (2382k kernel code, 8736k reserved, 846k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3538.94 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1794.0625 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.0870 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda81, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: IRQ 9 was Edge Triggered, setting to Level Triggerd

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 powernow:    FID: 0x2 (12.0x [1596MHz]) VID: 0xc (1.400V)

powernow:    FID: 0x15 (13.5x [1795MHz])        VID: 0xb (1.450V)

powernow: Minimum speed 798 MHz. Maximum speed 1795 MHz.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 8250

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.19-2.5  July-12-2003  Written by Donald Becker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xd400, 00:03:0d:02:65:24, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:11.1 - using IRQ 255

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N020ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci meide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:11.1 - using IRQ 255

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N020ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci mem e080d700

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0000e400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

m e080d700

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

vector: 00000000

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0000e400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding 506036kserio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

```

----------

## psyche

Now I got rid of all the errors. Now I just get:

ALSA device list:

No soundcards found

It says it cant find via82xx

----------

## psyche

Now I some other errors:

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o) Invalid module format

Among others

----------

## psyche

Got it!

I somehow got it to work without alsa....

----------

## pontifikas

First of all I thing that you havent configure your /etc/modules.d/alsa file.

Try following the Mini Howto along with the Guide In gentoo documentation.

Secondly, have you emerged "module-init-tools"?

Do so.

----------

## trapperjohn

 *Quote:*   

> I just emerges alsa-driver as is

 

You don't need to emerge alsa-driver, as the drivers are directly in the kernel. You just need alsa-lib (or alsa-libs?) and alsa-utils.

----------

## trapperjohn

 *Quote:*   

> First of all I thing that you havent configure your /etc/modules.d/alsa file.
> 
> 

 

I selected my soundcard directly in the kernelconfig and did not make them as modules so configuring /etc/modules.d/alsa was not necessary (for me..).

 *Quote:*   

> Secondly, have you emerged "module-init-tools"?

 

They are a dependency of 2.6 so they should be automatically installed.

----------

## pontifikas

 *trapperjohn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> They are a dependency of 2.6 so they should be automatically installed.

 

Nope.I was forced do emerge it manually.Maybe thats because my kernel is not from portage but directly from kernel.org.

----------

